# Beer Looter Dude



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.weightlessdog.com/bld.nsf

Rock'n'Roll


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Old....


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah, but this isn't(since I just made it!)

Worf Looter Dude!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2006)

Gay...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Gay...



I’m intrigued as to which part of this thread you find homosexual?

Gay Worf Looter Dude


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2006)

Ur feeble attempt at making a cocksucking looter look funny or entertaining....


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Ur feeble attempt at making a cocksucking looter look funny or entertaining....



Ok, fair enough.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 18, 2006)

you're obviously skilled with photoshop but also you got a feeble nickname....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2006)

all of this's come from one picture? what a load of crap.........


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> all of this's come from one picture? what a load of crap.........



I agree! It seems pretty childish to me, calling my picture "Gay" then somebody else for no reason attacking my username, Jesus, if you didn't like/find funny the joke just don't post!


----------



## Pisis (Apr 18, 2006)

You won't tell me when I post.
I have nothing against you perosnally, I just think you're croocked using the name you're using. Your name - _SS_ - represents war crimes and crimes against humanity. Think about it. Or register under a new name. That's all. Ciao.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2006)

Pisis said:


> You won't tell me when I post.
> I have nothing against you perosnally, I just think you're croocked using the name you're using. Your name - _SS_ - represents war crimes and crimes against humanity. Think about it. Or register under a new name. That's all. Ciao.



The only form of SS that used Tiger tanks were the Waffen SS. The Waffen SS was one of the most elite fighting forces there ever has been and *do not* confuse them with the Allgemeine SS that ran the death camps. The Waffen SS were also the first users of true camo uniforms. 

If you are offended by the "SS" in my username I'm sorry. This is a WW2 related website and my username is world war 2 related, if you get offended every time SS or Nazi is mentioned, why are you on a world war 2 site?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 18, 2006)

When you love those Waffen SS, you should read something about it. Ever heard about the so called Malmedy Massacre? And of killing the Belgian civilians (including women and childern) in December 1944?

Not mentiong the Allgemeine SS or SS Totenkopf...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2006)

> I agree! It seems pretty childish to me, calling my picture "Gay"


He wasnt talking about this thread meatball, he was talking about the retarded website with that scumbags mugshot re-used 100 times over....


> Jesus, if you didn't like/find funny the joke just don't post!


Are u retarded??? If I find something non-funny or stupid, I'll say whatever the hell I feel like saying... If ur little feelings get hurt, I got a box of tissues for u to wipe away ur glistening salty tears.... I was hit very VERY hard during Katrina, and lost several freinds.... I fired gushots at looters and helped protect my neighborhood from those scumbags....

Therefore, I find no humor in that gay ass shit u posted.... U need to do some homework pal, and look around this site before u open ur big fat fuckin yap again, cause ur about 2 inches away from getting one hell of an ass whoopin.... Attitudes like urs get taken care of very quickly here....


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2006)

I didn't post this meaning to cause offence, I'm very sorry for your losses in the disaster. Anyone who knows me from various other forums will tell you I'm a nice guy and I don't start flame wars or go around offending people purposely. 

If you had told me that you had lost friends in Katrina and the rest of the info in your last post I would have said sorry and stopped the joking right away, I found it very difficult to get this information from a post simply consisting of "Gay". Again I'm sorry for the way Katrina effected you.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2006)

I accept ur apology, and again refer u to the last part of my above post and do some reading in some of the older threads... Spend a few hours reading some of the old discussions and topics, learn some of the personal quirks of the more "Assholish" members and Moderators, and learn who not to piss off...

It will make ur time here a much more pleasant visit...


----------



## Pisis (Apr 19, 2006)

Plus you still unanswered my question concerning the SS.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey SS Tiger! I curious as to how the hell anyone on a WW 2 fan site and object to the screen name SS Tiger. If we discuss the capabilities of SS personnel in a positive way would that seem pro-nazi? I don't think so since military personnel from all countries of the world deserve the respect their valor has demanded. To make an all-encompassing statement to the effect that all SS personnel were savages is assinine and shows how little we've studied history and how many prejudices we have.

And gay doesn't mean gay as in homosexual in this context. It means lame, dumb or senseless.

If SS Tiger is the same guy I knew from another site he's a good guy interested in armor discussion for the most part and has no interest in arguing about the virtues or vices of nazis.

Was my earlier signature depiction of Han Marseille's 109 with the swastika on the rudder offensive to anyone?





SS Tiger you ought to get a convo going in the WW 2 General section. This place needs some topics other than aircraft to chew on.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey twitch it is the SS Tiger you know! Thanks for the support Twitch, I'll get on posting something interesting to discuss.



> When you love those Waffen SS, you should read something about it. Ever heard about the so called Malmedy Massacre? And of killing the Belgian civilians (including women and childern) in December 1944?



Yes I have, they did partake in some "war crimes" but so have many other military forces, the Russians did some far more horrific things to Germans on they’re way to Berlin, does that mean anything to do with Russian military on a ww2 forum should deemed offensive?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 19, 2006)

That's some serious bullshit. ANYONE who is killing innocent civilians and/or POW's should be burried with his face lying down and his grave covered in cow shit...

It's not important if these guys were SS, SA or HoHo or anything. They were war criminals, murders and scumbags. Just like terrorists are. Does Mohammed Atta or Abu Musa Zarquawi "deserve the respect their valor has demanded"?

I just hate this admiring of evil!

What is the fucking difference?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2006)

What about the divisions that didn't commit any war crimes? What about the guys who were just doing what they were ordered, the ones who had no choice but follow an order or be shot? Your condemning the whole of the Waffen SS for the actions of a few generals who no doubt were acting on behalf of Hitler. Don't you think that they should get recognition for coming up with new types of tactics, weapons and uniforms?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

Twitch said:


> Hey SS Tiger! I curious as to how the hell anyone on a WW 2 fan site and object to the screen name SS Tiger.


As I explained above, maybe someone had his family tree decimated by the SS, and finds it very offensive.... U never know, but I dont find the swastica offensive as u asked....


----------



## Pisis (Apr 19, 2006)

> What about the divisions that didn't commit any war crimes?


Well it is very common that many people don't have clue what the Nazi Germany in fact represented. It was surely one of the evilest forces in the human history. And thus (the SS Gruppen were the "elite" forces of that regime), its only goal was to destroy. In fact, its goal was just as the same as the goals of militant Islam. To set up a new world order.

And yes, I have personal feelings about it, because first the Nazis destroyed my country and then my family. And I find it primitve you use this nickname. Would you like if I'd use eg. "9/11_Highjacker" or anything? Probably not...

The very same, I find swastika or any other nazi symbol (your nick...) offensive, unless it is shown in the historical context (eg. on the tail of a Fw 190).

I just think it is damn stupid to use this nickname. where do you come from? what do you know about the history? Did you have anyone of your family relatives in the WW2? If so, ask your Grandpa what he thinks about your nick.

I believe you're a "nice guy" but with 30 posts, you two times proved lack of sense to sensitive themas.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't think we can progress anywhere, best to just respect each others opinion and leave it at a disagreement?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL Are you serious? That's what I told you the very first time - I won't respect you unless you change your dumbass name...

Howgh.


----------



## Henk (Apr 19, 2006)

Pisis mate, please it is not something to fight over or just be rude to someone just because of their name. Everyone knows him as SS Tiger and I really do not think it is a thing to go over board with. The Union Jack flack were flapping in the wind over the Consentration camps in South Africa during the Boer war, does that mean I must find it offensive. Some of my family died in those camps, but his is in my eyes just something being thrown over board.

If the Swastika or anything relating to the SS or Nazis should be banned then the Union Jack should get the same treatment for all the things that happend under the Union Jack.

So lets stop fighting over bullshit.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

The problem has been taken care of, and a new member, TIGER, will be coming soon....


----------



## Henk (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok, cool.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Apr 20, 2006)

> Pisis mate, please it is not something to fight over or just be rude to someone just because of their name. Everyone knows him as SS Tiger and I really do not think it is a thing to go over board with. The Union Jack flack were flapping in the wind over the Consentration camps in South Africa during the Boer war, does that mean I must find it offensive. Some of my family died in those camps, but his is in my eyes just something being thrown over board.
> 
> If the Swastika or anything relating to the SS or Nazis should be banned then the Union Jack should get the same treatment for all the things that happend under the Union Jack.
> 
> ...


We discussed this numerous times before... Read older threads.



> The problem has been taken care of, and a new member, TIGER, will be coming soon....


OK, that sounds fair.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 20, 2006)

Here I am, I hope this is this little issue is solved!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2006)

Yup, and thx again Tiger....


----------



## Pisis (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for doing that, Tiger! 
You're now welcomed here, and respected.

Pisis


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2006)

No need to create a whole new user though, I could have just changed the name for you and deleted the SS part.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2006)

I tried doing that CC, and couldnt figure it out... There was no way to save the change on the V-bulletin page....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2006)

Strange...maybe we need to address horse on that..


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe... Through my trials of this new board, that was the only 2 things I couldnt do, change a members name, or delete a user name... I never thought I'd need to....

Go figure....


----------

